# Sahydroaraneus raja (indian blue dwarf)



## saturnthegrey (Jan 24, 2016)

I think dwarfs are the cutest of T's and i've had no luck with any info on these. I would love to have one of these but I don't know anything about temperament or care or anything. They are very quickly rising to my top five just based on looks and size. 
Does anyone have any info on these that goes furthur than just where they are from? I know the genus used to be different but I cant find much about them before the name change either.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 25, 2016)

It's an OW, so it's probs got very powerful venom, skittish, and super fast. NOT a beginner.


----------



## micheldied (Jan 25, 2016)

Seems they aren't very common, but you'd probably keep them like any tropical species from that region with a mostly terrestrial setup with some climbing space (I've heard they're semi-arboreal).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saturnthegrey (Jan 25, 2016)

So I take it they are probably pretty quick then?


----------



## saturnthegrey (Jan 25, 2016)

Sorry toxo, I didnt see your post. But thats what I assumed. I didnt know it was an OW so I may scratch this one from my list unfortunately...


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jan 25, 2016)

saturnthegrey said:


> Sorry toxo, I didnt see your post. But thats what I assumed. I didnt know it was an OW so I may scratch this one from my list unfortunately...


All Indian T´s are OW. NW´s come from the Americas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 25, 2016)

saturnthegrey said:


> So I take it they are probably pretty quick then?


Yes, man. Every Dwarf _Theraphosidae _is quick. Very quick, and they are pure finest "Houdini" (escape masters). On a personal taste note only, i'm not into those, because (unlike IRL things like cars etc) when it comes to _Theraphosidae _size (well, a decent size at least) matters for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## saturnthegrey (Jan 25, 2016)

I tend to lean towards the ones that stay under pr around five inches when mature. The Euathlus sp. "Red" is the one that got me into T's. its also been annoying trying to find one with all the non export stuff going on with it :/


----------



## Radium (Jan 25, 2016)

saturnthegrey said:


> I tend to lean towards the ones that stay under pr around five inches when mature. The Euathlus sp. "Red" is the one that got me into T's. its also been annoying trying to find one with all the non export stuff going on with it :/


Just as a warning, their reputation for being docile is only mostly accurate. I have two MF, one of whom is after my blood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2016)

saturnthegrey said:


> I tend to lean towards the ones that stay under pr around five inches when mature. The Euathlus sp. "Red" is the one that got me into T's. its also been annoying trying to find one with all the non export stuff going on with it :/



Sahydroaraneus raja has excellent blue iridescence.

There are MANY different species and localities of dwarf Ts from the NW. If you are a dwarf T lover like me, then your best bet is in the NW, not the OW. There are some OW dwarf species don't get me wrong, some have amazing colors to me at least. However, if speed, venom and disposition are all a concern for you at this point, then NW is the place to be. One of the OW species I love is a lightning fast speed demon according to one of the board's resident OW experts, and not easy to breed unfortunately.

For NW, you have quite a selection of species and localities, all of them are very hardy (like a GBB).

Currently there are E sp Red slings for sale, there were some E sp Yellows for sale not long ago as well. Those 2 localities have the best disposition hands down of any T. Radium is part of that 0.00000001% of E sp Red owners that have a feisty specimen unfortunately. All of mine are as docile as can be, they are truly an interesting locality.

If you don't mind owning a dwarf that is speedy (think GBB speedy), there are several NW species and localities to choose from as well, including one which doesn't have urticating setae. A couple others which have adult colors as slings!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Radium (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah, I would still recommend Euathlus sp. red to anyone, beginner or otherwise. I just wouldn't want someone to find out the punctured way that individual temperament > species profile.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 25, 2016)

Radium said:


> Just as a warning, their reputation for being docile is only mostly accurate. I have two MF, one of whom is after my blood.


IMO there aren't docile T's  but T's that are viewed "docile" only because they are more slow, less agile, with a laughable venom potency (compare a "Grammo" one venom with _Haplopelma hainanum _potency, for instance) etc

There's great truth in Poec54 signature. Had/Have now a couple of NW "best begginer/starter" T's totally crazy with killer attitude worst than some (not my OBT) of my Baboons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Radium (Jan 25, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> IMO there aren't docile T's  but T's that are viewed "docile" only because they are more slow, less agile, with a laughable venom potency (compare a "Grammo" one venom with _Haplopelma hainanum _potency, for instance) etc


Oh, make no mistake, this species can really haul opisthosoma when it wants to. They're no arboreals, but I've seen both of my little girls bolt several inches at an appreciable speed when startled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 25, 2016)

If you're looking for NW dwarf species,maybe the Cyriocosmus genus is interesting to get into?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 25, 2016)

Holothele, Cyriocosmus, Hapalopus, Kochiana, Euathlus, Phrixotrichus, etc. All good NW dwarfs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> IMO there aren't docile T's  but T's that are viewed "docile" only because they are more slow, less agile, with a laughable venom potency (compare a "Grammo" one venom with _Haplopelma hainanum _potency, for instance) etc
> 
> There's great truth in Poec54 signature. Had/Have now a couple of NW "best begginer/starter" T's totally crazy with killer attitude worst than some (not my OBT) of my Baboons.


I completely disagree with you regarding their level of tolerance for external stimuli.

A T could be totally defensive in behavior but have weak venom, meaning it's possible For example, there are some non-venomous snakes that are way more "crazy" than even some venomous snakes. The same can be said for speed/agility too.

If E sp Red was exactly as it is now, but with venom that could kill an elephant, I would still say it's the most docile T on the planet known to man.

For me, docile doesn't necessarily mean harmless to man. For me, it means said animal tolerates man's presence/intrusion etc.


----------



## peterUK (Jan 25, 2016)

S raja are the personification of a pet hole and you will rarely, if ever see them. They are also very slower growers 
I bought 3 micro dots approx 18 months ago and they are now the massive size of 3/4 inch LS.  I had 3 but one did a runner  while i was repotting it inside a large RUB and it was up and over the side and under a racking unit never to be seen again 
IMHO,  possibly the worst species of spider that I've ever wasted my money on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 25, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I completely disagree with you regarding their level of tolerance for external stimuli.
> 
> A T could be totally defensive in behavior but have weak venom, meaning it's possible For example, there are some non-venomous snakes that are way more "crazy" than even some venomous snakes. The same can be said for speed/agility too.
> 
> ...


Eh, it's hard for me to explain that well now, because the language doesn't help me sometimes (i don't know all words, or the better way for say some things sometimes) but the essence is: i think that certain T's were viewed, since decades of hobby, "docile ones" due to a mix of things, but IMO an ancient like the world, untamed predator machines like T's are, cannot be considered docile at the end.


----------



## saturnthegrey (Jan 25, 2016)

Andrea I already have C. perezmilesi and C. elegans near the top if my list. Preferably elegans but perezmilesi are a bit more common place. Theres not too much of a difference between the two but I still do have my preferences  and ill check out those other genus' biollantefan


----------



## cold blood (Jan 25, 2016)

H. incei are worth a look.  Crazy webbers and great feeding response.  Very fast, but not particularly defensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 25, 2016)

I have two female H. incei's, they are beautiful, easy to care for, and you don't really need to worry about their speed unless you are rehousing. You could put it in an adult enclosure and it will grow into it fairly quickly, they'll make use of the space with web tunnels as well. Very fun to watch.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 25, 2016)

cold blood said:


> H. incei are worth a look.  Crazy webbers and great feeding response.  Very fast, but not particularly defensive.


I second this.  My girl is a total trip!  She will fly out of her burrow when offered food, she webs intricately, and she isn't particularly shy. 
Same goes for my c. ritae... Another awesome dwarf.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 26, 2016)

jumping on the N. incei train I have 3, soon to be 5 of the gold form which are beautiful to look at, grow/molt fast, eat like monsters and are often out.
My 3/4" sling bought in Aug are now 2"


----------



## micheldied (Jan 26, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Eh, it's hard for me to explain that well now, because the language doesn't help me sometimes (i don't know all words, or the better way for say some things sometimes) but the essence is: i think that certain T's were viewed, since decades of hobby, "docile ones" due to a mix of things, but IMO an ancient like the world, untamed predator machines like T's are, cannot be considered docile at the end.





viper69 said:


> I completely disagree with you regarding their level of tolerance for external stimuli.
> 
> A T could be totally defensive in behavior but have weak venom, meaning it's possible For example, there are some non-venomous snakes that are way more "crazy" than even some venomous snakes. The same can be said for speed/agility too.
> 
> ...


I think you two are looking at the word docile differently. Generally, docile in this hobby simply means a T that isn't very willing to bite or show any other defensive behavior. They just have either a very high level of tolerance for being disturbed by giant hands, or they simply don't care/don't think they're in danger. That definitely doesn't mean they're tame, though, which is probably what Chris is trying to say. They're still "wild" animals whose defensive behaviors are mostly unaffected by being in captivity.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 26, 2016)

micheldied said:


> I think you two are looking at the word docile differently. Generally, docile in this hobby simply means a T that isn't very willing to bite or show any other defensive behavior. They just have either a very high level of tolerance for being disturbed by giant hands, or they simply don't care/don't think they're in danger. That definitely doesn't mean they're tame, though, which is probably what Chris is trying to say. They're still "wild" animals whose defensive behaviors are mostly unaffected by being in captivity.


I'm not sure how Chris meant it. I've been in this hobby for a long time I know what docile means as evidence by my 4th line you quoted, which corresponds to your 2nd and 3rd sentences.


----------

